# First Post: Chronicle of windfish's ADA Mini-M



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

12/4/07

My first ADA tank came in the mail today in great condition thanks to Aquaforest. I can't wait to get started with this aquarium. It's been about 6 months since I tore down my last planted tank and I've been itching to get another one started. When it arrived I placed it where I think I want to put it-a shelf area built into my room above my desk.










The cannister filter (Eheim Ecco 2232) and CO2 unit (probably the Red Sea paintball kit) will sit on my desk and connect to the tank via some large holes already present in the shelves. The ADA mini Solar should fit with room to spare according to its dimensions. The following is what I have in mind:










I will have to make my final decision when I get everything together in the next few weeks. The only problem I see with doing this is working with the aquascape, but if I need to I can move the shelf above it up a few more inches for more space.

I'm still trying to decide what direction I want to go in with this tank. I want it to be unique at the very least.

Thanks for reading everyone, and thanks in advance for any suggestions. I am looking forward to participating in this excellent forum.

Douglas


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello Douglass... Welcome to APC :mrgreen: ... Keep us updated on the progress of your project.


----------



## crandf (Jan 28, 2005)

You sure you want to place it next to all those books and a probably chipboard desk and shelves? What are going to do to avoid drippage during water change, not to mention the power socket is under the tank....


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

That is a tight spot to put a tank in, especially with all the maintenance that will be done to the tank. I suggest you put it in a spot where there is alot of room to maneuver in. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

Someone from the _other_ site suggested a sliding shelf to go under the tank to move it out enough to do maintenance. This seems like a great idea, and I'm looking into it now. The space shouldn't be too bad considering that the ADA mini solar can swivel. With that out of the way, theres really a lot of space above the tank.

As for water changes, its not terribly hard to be careful about not spilling water everywhere. The shelves are higher quality wood than chipboard, but if I do put the tank there I may paint a coating of something to make it water proof just in case.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

Being careful is one thing but, anything that can go wrong will go wrong and at the worst possible time. Thats been the case for me and water. Nice tank though. I got a mini s with the ADA light too. Just been lazy in setting it up.


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

12/11/07

I received my ADA stuff from ADG today. Everything was very professionally packed, and Jeff Senske included lots of nice Old Black Wood for free. I highly recommend them for their excellent service.



























I decided I would go ahead and try to arrange some of the wood. Here's what I came up with:










The rubber bands are temporary; I just want to keep the wood the way it is until I fully set up the tank. What do you think?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Pretty good setup. I just thought of something. Why not and try drill holes of that shelf so you can have the hoses run straight up to the tank. I think you'll have difficulties with the hoses coming out on the side of the tank. Keep us updated.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree with drilling holes to run the tubing through. I have a similar setup w/a tank in a book shelf and I ran all the tubing through the back of the shelf. It makes for a wonderful, clean look...but it does make maintenance a little harder.


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

Given my basic woodscape, what plants might work well for this tank? I am planning on doing a Bright Sand foreground.


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

*Hardscape*

Here is the hardscape as it is now:


----------



## sgonzalezht (Oct 25, 2007)

nice, i like it


----------

